# Fuji just released the all new Gran Fondo 2-29-16



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like they really went on a mission of reducing vibration and increasing comfort, plus they added disc brakes and 28 mm tires with room for 30 mm. I guess with the new SL being so light they felt they could really differentiate the models, making the Gran Fondo a lot more luxurious. 
Gran Fondo | Rule Your Road


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a real nice bike


----------



## jeremy_s (May 6, 2015)

Once I hit a mileage when I feel I need to upgrade my 15 Altamira, that new gran fondo is my new ride.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got a 2.4 (Performance "Special") - 105 11spd, disc brakes. LOVE this bike! I have a "fast roadie" in my Trek Domane 4.5 (11spd Ultra, rim brakes), and I actually like the Fuji about 5% more... 

The Fuji is on par with the Trek in terms of comfort, which I was most concerned with. It is wonderfully road-compliant for the crap roads we have here in MN. I don't notice that the Fuji "soaks up" any less shock/vibration than the Domane - that's saying quite a bit, especially since the Domane also has a carbon post. 

The coolest part - I was able to throw a set of Kenda 700x32 Slant Six's on it with room to spare! So now I have a road bike that's more than capable on gravel and cross. I put it's 700x28 Vittorias on my Domane, and that really improved the ride there as well. 

Really happy with this purchase, and spent more than a grand less than I did for my Trek.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just picked up a left over 2016 Gran Fondo 2.3 with full 105 group set and hydraulic brakes for $1499 after a price match. I have some wheels and saddle that I will be swapping out. Also have some Forte Corsa2 carbon pedals.

Can't wait for it to come in.

View attachment 322008


----------

